# Zebralight H600 MKII or Armytek Wizard Pro?



## speedsix (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm looking for a good 1x18650 headlamp for work. I don't need any throw, pure flood is what I'm after. I have narrowed it down to these two because they seem like the two best options in this format. 

I want reliability, ease of use, flood, simple UI or the ability to just turn the dang thing on and f without going through modes I don't need/want. I will use it on high or med 100% of the time. I have zero use for a moonlight mode in a headlamp. I also want decent runtime with decent output. I'm not concerned about max lumins if they only last for 2 mins, that's no use to me. 

I'm looking for a work headlamp so it should be rugged and reliable and simple. I just want it to work. Ideally I would like a light that was as lightweight and compact as possible. I had a Spark but it was too bulky so I got rid of it. 

Which one is the one I'm looking for? I've had bad luck with ZL but I'm willing to give them another chance. I've never had an Armytek so it's uncharted water. 

To sum up, reliable, ease of use, simple UI, lightweight, compact, and RELIABLE. 

I don't care about tint, waterproofness, looks, moonlight mode or strobe.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Sep 23, 2013)

If pure flood is what you're after the H602 would even be better than the H600F. Either one would be better than the Armytek. I own the Armytek and it is bulky and doesn't have the runtime that either of the Zebralights have. I will be buying both when they decide to release the cool white versions.


----------



## stp (Sep 23, 2013)

You really need to analyse user interface in both headlamps and decide based on what will fits your usage better. Both offer just one button and many modes so the biggest difference is the UI.

In ZL the medium mode is accessible little slower compared to low or high. You need two clicks or click and hold for > 1s. It still easy to use and fast if you don't need to switch constantly between medium and high (it's the only case when I found the UI little annoying) Personally I have H51 with similar interface and I'm very happy about it.

In case of Armytek it's hard to say because after the initial production they decided to introduce new interface so the changes are incoming but I don't know when and what will change. The current interface in Armytek may be better fitted for your needs than ZL or the new coming ui in ArmyTek. 

Imho they are both rugged enough but ArmyTek is more rugged, ZL may or may not be reliable (there are many reports from happy users but also reports of failing drivers or buttons in ZL), ArmyTek is to new on the headlamp market to say something, imho the way they introduced their first headlamp on the market left a lot to improve. On the other hand ZL has a lot to improve in service department. I wouldn't call any of them simple...hard choice. For my need I would choose ZL but your needs are little different so go for better ui for you.


----------



## dpc (Sep 24, 2013)

I have both and really like them for different reasons. The H600W MK2 is too new to gauge reliability but seems well made.

The Wizard Pro has a 10 year warranty which should play a part in your decision, but I like the switch on the ZL better.

Based on your requirements, I think the wizard would be best for you. One click takes you back to your last setting.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Sep 24, 2013)

dpc said:


> Based on your requirements, I think the wizard would be best for you. One click takes you back to your last setting.



huh? This is specifically why I don't care for the Armytek as you can't toggle between two modes like you can with Zebralight. For example if you are in medium, in the Armytek you can't toggle back to low. With the Zebralight you can double click and toggle back in forth with whatever sub mode you have programmed for whatever mode you are in (low, medium,high). Winner... ZEBRALIGHT!


----------



## Micpitic (Sep 24, 2013)

speedsix said:


> I'm looking for a good 1x18650 headlamp for work. I don't need any throw, pure flood is what I'm after. I have narrowed it down to these two because they seem like the two best options in this format.
> 
> I want reliability, ease of use, flood, simple UI or the ability to just turn the dang thing on and f without going through modes I don't need/want. I will use it on high or med 100% of the time. I have zero use for a moonlight mode in a headlamp. I also want decent runtime with decent output. I'm not concerned about max lumins if they only last for 2 mins, that's no use to me.
> 
> ...



I had the same questions a couple of weeks ago. I did some research an this are my conclusions :
Flood - wizard (almost no hotspot)
UI - zebra (click-click and is done)
Reliability - wizard (10 year warranty vs 1 year,no thread here about it having problems as is the case with zebra. Zebra has just rolled of the production line,most of new products have problems in the first batches. Wizard is at the end of this model,they had the time to iron out all the problems reported by users. Rumors go that they are preparing a new model(version).
Lightweight and compact - zebra , but there is a tradeoff ( it gets hot faster and drops in output and the manufacturer says to use batteries shorter or equal to 67 mm)
Conclusion : My personal choice is the wizard. I plan on buying one tomorrow from a local dealer.
P.S. English is not my native tongue so there may be some mistakes present in the text. I apologize.


----------



## MattSPL (Sep 24, 2013)

I have the Wizard pro wide, it's a great light.
The current available Wizard is the revised V1 with software upgrade.
The V1.5 Wizard is being prepared for production and this will have a similar U.I to Zebralight where access to all levels will be possible with multiple clicks from any mode.

Here's a couple of pics I took to demonstrate the flood beam of the wizard pro wide compared to an XP-G drop-in.

XP-G S2 cool white on high @ 1.58A






Wizard pro wide on 550lm setting


----------



## HummerGuyInFL (Sep 24, 2013)

Micpitic said:


> I had the same questions a couple of weeks ago. I did some research an this are my conclusions :
> Flood - wizard (almost no hotspot)
> UI - zebra (click-click and is done)
> Reliability - wizard (10 year warranty vs 1 year,no thread here about it having problems as is the case with zebra. Zebra has just rolled of the production line,most of new products have problems in the first batches. Wizard is at the end of this model,they had the time to iron out all the problems reported by users. Rumors go that they are preparing a new model(version).
> ...




Minor correction, the manufacture states battery size is up to 69mm long.


----------



## Micpitic (Sep 24, 2013)

I think that is marketing. When it is was first introduced on the zebra website they said 67 mm. Only now is 69. This mark II is shorter then the mark I . For the first h600 maximum battery lenght is 67 mm.
I hope u can understand my bad english.


----------



## TEEJ (Sep 24, 2013)

Beacon of Light said:


> huh? This is specifically why I don't care for the Armytek as you can't toggle between two modes like you can with Zebralight. For example if you are in medium, in the Armytek you can't toggle back to low. With the Zebralight you can double click and toggle back in forth with whatever sub mode you have programmed for whatever mode you are in (low, medium,high). Winner... ZEBRALIGHT!



OK, so you double click (Two clicks) to get the ZL to low from high...and, its two clicks to cycle the Armytek from hi to low too...(I have both, and you can set your defaults, etc)

The Wizard Pro is floodier from what I see so far, and the run time on my version, so far, seems very good. 

The thing that irks me on the Wizard, which might be something I'm missing, etc....as its new to me...is that it goes on in my pocket too easily...so, I have to turn the tail cap to lock it out....and when I go to use it, and I tighten the tail cap...it wants to start the programming routine and ask me what cell I put into it, etc.

That's annoying, and I haven't had time to get around it. The ZL, to me at least, is more intuitive.


----------



## HummerGuyInFL (Sep 24, 2013)

Micpitic said:


> I think that is marketing. When it is was first introduced on the zebra website they said 67 mm. Only now is 69. This mark II is shorter then the mark I . For the first h600 maximum battery lenght is 67 mm.
> I hope u can understand my bad english.



I hope not but I'll let you know this Thursday after mine is delivered with batteries that measure 68.8mm...


----------



## psychbeat (Sep 24, 2013)

I've kinda been going back & forth btwn these two lights myself for backpacking & occasional MTB helmet use. 

After having two of my AW protected cells short on the negative strip and considering these all have low voltage protection ill exclusively be using raw dog NCR18650B 


I like the last mode memory in the Armytek but am fine with the zebra UI - I have an H60W & H501w. 

I'm waiting to see how bad the stepdown is on the MK2 zebra & to see how water resistant it is. 

I wish there was a user serviceable option that was easily modded - like the sparks. 
Although, I already have an older ST6NW and it's just too darn bulky & the holder is even floppier than the zebras. 

If we don't get too many leak reports on the MK2 H600W ill most likely go with that. ...


----------



## stp (Sep 24, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> OK, so you double click (Two clicks) to get the ZL to low from high...and, its two clicks to cycle the Armytek from hi to low too...(I have both, and you can set your defaults, etc)



AFAIK it's not always the case with ArmyTek, the firefly modes aren't accessible with doubleclick. Doubleclick is used to switch to the last used "normal" mode (there are 4 normal modes available) from firefly or turbo and from any normal mode to turbo.



psychbeat said:


> I'm waiting to see how bad the stepdown is on the MK2 zebra...



Its supposed to have PID thermal regulation with 96 or so power levels available, it should try to maintain stable maximum temperature producing as much light as possible in given situation. In theory ArmyTek should be better because of bigger mass/surface area but again AFAIK the current available ones have lowered stepdown temperature and the stepdown is quite substantial. It should be much better after the update.


----------



## MattSPL (Sep 25, 2013)

The current Armytek are the revised V1.
This has revised temperature step down.
Step down from Turbo to 550lm happens at 70deg C, and step down to Firefly2 @ 80deg C.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Sep 25, 2013)

I'd get the Zebra. For my uses it's superior in every way accept for the warranty, but I've never had a warranty issue with any of the 12 zebralights I've owned. I got one that had a defect once, but zebralight replaced it within the week (shipped from their Texas plant to me in Georgia...not from China.)


----------



## HummerGuyInFL (Sep 26, 2013)

Micpitic said:


> I think that is marketing. When it is was first introduced on the zebra website they said 67 mm. Only now is 69. This mark II is shorter then the mark I . For the first h600 maximum battery lenght is 67 mm.
> I hope u can understand my bad english.



I can confirm that it's not marketing. The Redilast 3400mAH batteries which measure 68.8mm fit perfectly!


----------



## dpc (Oct 23, 2013)

As I've said earlier, I have both and like them equally for different reasons.

If I was to take one on a hike though, it would probably be the armytek because of its robustness.

Another thing that you can do on the armytek is access all levels without 6 double clicks.

But I really like the ZL too.

Why choose. Get both and decide for yourself.


----------



## leaftye (Oct 26, 2013)

I got both.

I've had the Armytek Wizard Pro for a while. The UI is a bit slow, but it was very quick to learn and turning it on into moonlight mode is reliable. Other than the stiff button and a moonlight I wish was lower, it's dead reliable and easy to use so far.

It just got the H600 mkII out of the mailbox. I'm having some difficulty turning on into moonlight (0.01 Lm) every time. 

Most of the time it'll turn on into moonlight when I do a not-so-short press, but...

A 0.6+ second press sometimes turns it on into medium without going through low.

If I switch sub-levels, it seems to turn on reliably on low. Maybe the driver has a hard time with ultra low current of 0.01 Lm moonlight L2.

I also get some flickering for the first few seconds of H1.

If the moonlight thing is a design flaw, it'll be a showstopper no matter what the other qualities may be. I really hope it's a learning problem and that my H52 in the mail doesn't have the same problem or I'll be returning my first two ZL's.


----------



## eh4 (Apr 1, 2015)

The recessed button of the ZL makes it the default winner from the start for me. 
I'd like for them to have a longer warranty as well, but I've never had any problems from the 3 H51 models I ordered a few years ago, or from the 2 H600/602 ordered this year. 
With the H51Fw models ordered a few years back I could depress the switch by drawing an atmosphere or more of air through the battery compartment, Not so with the H600 models, they are potted. 
I'm considering cleaning the gap between the retaining ring and the silicone button cover, and carefully filling it with premium silicone caulk, but I'm already very confident of the new H600 Mk2 design. I hope they used premium electrical components, they'll get a lot more sales from me in the long run that way.


----------



## desmobob (Apr 2, 2015)

I have a new ZL H600w MkII and it has become my favorite light. That said, I can't wait to try one of the new Wizard Pro lights to do my own comparison.

So, get both! It's the only answer! 

Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## somalezu (Feb 17, 2016)

speedsix said:


> I'm looking for a good 1x18650 headlamp for work. I don't need any throw, pure flood is what I'm after. I have narrowed it down to these two because they seem like the two best options in this format.
> 
> I want reliability, ease of use, flood.


It's my time to ask the same question again : Wizard Pro or Zebralight H602? You guys made a choice some time ago, are you happy with your choice? Do you think anything has changed now that the Wizard V2 and V3 are out?


----------



## somalezu (Feb 18, 2016)

I was struggling with that choice between Wizard Pro (V2/V3) and H602 and now I found out there will be an H603 soon. I know nothing about the H603 or when it will be available but I'm afraid now I have to choose between Wizard Pro, H603 and ... waiting for H603!


----------



## Tachead (Feb 18, 2016)

Zebralight is the more reliable company these days. All companies have problems from time to time but, Armytek has been plagued with them since they came out. Just run a google search or read on Armyteks forum to see what I mean. Also, Zebralight has far more options in beam profiles(regular lens/reflector(regular beam), frosted lens(floody/diffused), no reflector with GITD reflector(full flood)), more emitter options(cool white, neutral white in different temps, high CRI), and have a more advanced programmable UI. Zebralight also has some of the most efficient drivers in the industry allowing longer run times then Armytek. They are also lighter and more compact although this gives the edge in durability to Armytek.


----------



## blah9 (Feb 18, 2016)

I agree with Tachead's comment above. However, I will also note that I am completely happy with the Wizard Pro Warm I bought a while back. Apparently I got lucky which I am very grateful for. There are definitely some risks in going with Armytek these days though from the sound of it.


----------



## theafterlife (Feb 20, 2016)

I looked around for the data but couldn't find anything can both these run on CR123?


----------



## KeepingItLight (Feb 20, 2016)

I don't know about the Armytek, but the only battery ZebraLight supports in its H600 and H602 headlamps right now is 18650. The current crop of XM-L2 emitters in those headlamps work fine with just about any protected or unprotected, flat- or button-top, nominal 3.7 volt (4.2 volts, fully charged), 18650 battery. 

The new handheld models from ZebraLight that use the Cree XHP35 emitter, however, require an unprotected, flat-top, 18650 battery capable of at least a 10-amp continuous discharge. The flashlights will only use perhaps 5-6 amps at most, but you need the headroom so that things can run efficiently. ZebraLight is selling the Sanyo/Panasonic NCR18650GA for these lights.

None of these ZebraLight models are designed for 2xCR123A.


----------



## theafterlife (Feb 20, 2016)

KeepingItLight said:


> I don't know about the Armytek, but the only battery ZebraLight supports in its headlamps right now is 18650. The current crop of XM-L2 emitters in those headlamps work fine with just about any protected or unprotected, flat- or button-top, nominal 3.7 volt (4.2 volts, fully charged), 18650 battery.
> 
> The new handheld models from ZebraLight that use the Cree XHP35 emitter, however, require an unprotected, flat-top, 18650 battery capable of at least a 10-amp continuous discharge. The flashlights will only use perhaps 6 amps at most, but you need the headroom so that things can run efficiently. ZebraLight is selling the Sanyo/Panasonic NCR18650GA for these lights.
> 
> None of these ZebraLight models are designed for 2xCR123A.



Thanks KeepingItLight!


----------



## chadvone (Feb 21, 2016)

I have had both brands. I still have my Wizard Pro and would buy another. Wizards are easier to use.

Armytek will run 2 CR123's OR 2 18350's


----------



## MX421 (Feb 21, 2016)

I have a few Zebralights and really like them. I wanted to try the Armytek last year and got it when they were on sale. I ordered the Wizard Pro (Warm), but got the regular Wizard (warm). I really liked the tint, but the low would shut off after about 5 seconds. I sent it back, and since they had sent me the Regular due to the Pro being out of stock, didn't replace it. I wanted to give them a chance, but they failed this time. Will try again I'm sure, but the ease of the mistake was much better through a US dealer. The warm tint had a better CRI than the Zebra when compared side by side, though it was not near as bright. at 970 lumens, it should have been pretty close to the Zebralight, but no dice. Have read where they use LED lumens instead of OTF, so maybe that was it.


----------

